# Unterschied zwischen SMR und PMR HDDs



## ThePinguinCrafter (11. März 2018)

Hallo liebe Community,
Ich habe im moment einen BurstCoin Miner (Bitcoin Mining, nur mit Festplatten) mit einer 4TB Festplatte von Seagate.
Habe eigentlich gedacht das diese gut ist, jedoch hängt sie beim plotten enorm hinterher und verzögert den ganzen Prozess, da sie vermutlich eine SMR Festplatte ist.
Habe nämlich in einem BurstCoin Forum gelesen, dass die PMR Festplatten dafür deutlich besser sind, nur wenn ich z.B. Auf Mindfactory nach einer Festplatte Suche, habe ich keine Ahnung ob es eine SMR oder PMR HDD ist.

Also ist meine Frage:
Kann mir jemand sagen, woran man den Unterschied zwischen SMR und PMR HDDs aus machen kann, oder mir eine 4TB PMR HDD für <100€ empfeheln kann?
Freue mich über jede Antwort


----------



## Abductee (11. März 2018)

SMR ist stellenweise beim Schreiben extrem langsam, würd ich nur für Archiv-HDD's empfehlen.
SMR = Shingled Magnetic Recording, die Spuren auf der Platte überlappen sie wie Dachschindeln.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amdahl (11. März 2018)

Geizhals hat einen Filter für SMR/PMR. Bei den Seagate Compute Festplatten stimmt der leider immer noch nicht, die sind anscheinend ebenfalls SMR. Man erkennt es oft auch am Preis, die SMR sind meist günstiger.


----------



## ThePinguinCrafter (12. März 2018)

Ok,
Danke für die schnelle Antwort,
Habe nämlich keine Lust wieder eine extrem langsame Seagate zu kaufen,
Ich schai demnächst mal geizhals vorbei


----------



## sandmannx (12. März 2018)

Eine gute HDD, mit PMR Verfahren ist zum Beispiel die 4TB Toshiba X300
hier ein link: Toshiba X300 High-Performance 4TB, SATA 6Gb/s, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder kauf, dir Toshiba P300 Reihe (auch PMR) 4x 1TB und mache Raid 0 Array.

Festplatte: Toshiba P300 High-Performance 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ThePinguinCrafter (12. März 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten,
Weiß den jemand wie ich auch externe PMR Festplatten finden kann?


----------



## Abductee (12. März 2018)

Gar nicht, da wird chargenweise das verbaut was der Einkauf billig herzaubern kann.
Kauf ein Leergehäuse und bau die HDD selber ein.

Fantec DB-ALU3-6G schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hard Disk Drives (HDD) mit Formfaktor: 3.5", Schnittstelle: SATA 1.5Gb/s/SATA 3Gb/s/SATA 6Gb/s, Gesamtkapazität ab 2TB, Aufnahmeverfahren: Perpendicular Magnetic Recording (PMR), Herstellergarantie: ab 2 Jahre Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ThePinguinCrafter (12. März 2018)

Danke für die ganzen Tipps 
Wenn ich in Zukunft eine Frage habe schaue ich hie im Forum sicherlich nochmal vorbei


----------



## Bamtro (13. März 2018)

Hallo, ich habe selbst nen paar Seagate Archive SMRs zum minen hier stehen. Ich hab die plots erst intern auf ne 10TB geschrieben und dann verschoben. Geht deutlich schneller als direktes schreiben! Alternativ kannst Du auch den "TurboPlotter" benutzen (Burstcoin TurboPlotter) der macht das automatisch (intern schreiben und anschließend auf die externe Festplatte kopieren).


----------

